# NE winter trout and steelhead



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished a couple times and had some action. Nothing hot and heavy, but good enough. First trip was a brown fest(7) with 1 steelhead. We even had doubles on browns. Next trip we hooked 6 steelhead and 1 brown. We also lost/missed fish both days as well in the cold water.

Browns were mostly spent females, but my buddy got a beauty male. Steelhead were all wild fish, buddy kept one…jerk lol


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

That's a great day(s) worth of trout fishing.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

One particular chromer with the lavender hue is gorgeous. Wow


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

What's crazy is the DNR reduced the master angler length for Brown trout down to 24" in the 2022 fishing guide. Several of those fish would qualify or come pretty close on the tape measure I would think.

I'm not positive but I think the previous Brown trout entries had to be 32" minimum.


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Nothing like a a good day in December on a favourite river…glad you had fun.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome fish dude!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> What's crazy is the DNR reduced the master angler length for Brown trout down to 24" in the 2022 fishing guide. Several of those fish would qualify or come pretty close on the tape measure I would think.
> 
> I'm not positive but I think the previous Brown trout entries had to be 32" minimum.


I wonder if that’s so stream trout can make it? Would make sense, but be too easy for lake browns to be entered


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I wonder if that’s so stream trout can make it? Would make sense, but be too easy for lake browns to be entered



Yeah. That's pretty much it.

I think the take into account how many of each species they receive applications for and decide to adjust the requirements as necessary. 

I have a lot to say on the subject but I think I'll save my opinions for another time.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I wonder if that’s so stream trout can make it? Would make sense, but be too easy for lake browns to be entered


Stream trout could always make it  that is an interesting choice


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow. Didn’t know the change on master angler. That might change some things. Great day on the river!


----------

